# Choosing a small sailboat



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,
I am seeking your help with narrowing down a few choices of boat. For background, this would be my first sailboat purchase. It will primarily be used on inland lakes and trailered around 10 miles or less most of the time. It will be kept out of the water primarily (i.e. not docked or moored) at most extreme, someday apostle islands but unlikely b/c would probably charter. I learned to sail on a Rhodes 22, which has been the majority of my hours.
Ok:
1986 seaward slipper 17' - good condition. Sloop rigged. Most of what I have read seems good, but I can't find much info on this particular boat.Hoping some of you have real world experience.
1977 american 22' - good condition. Downside is it is a little heavier and older.
197? Catalina 22' - there are a few of these in varying conditions, but seem the most ubiquitous for parts, questions, etc.
198? Com-PAC 16' - good condition. I have read mixed reviews.

I think it is between the compac and the seaward, and i am leaning towards the seaward slipper. These are all about the same price, btw. Thanks for your input.

Eyerish


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

i kind of like the cat 22/swing keel for resale value and parts availability. Lots of after market parts as well. Large owners group. 
I like the lay out as well.


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I agree re: parts and owners. I may end up with a cat 22 but I guess I'm secretly hoping for someone to give me more of a review of the slipper 17 (which might have been a better title for the post) only because I've developed a crush on her already ( a dangerous position when boat shopping!)


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Slipper 17' spec:
SLIPPER 17 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

If you love it, get it.

I think I'd also prefer a C22 center board model over a Slipper.
The Slipper has a shallow draft of around 19" and would be tough to handle in stronger winds.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

If you like the seaward you should probably buy it. New they were all moderately priced trailer sailors. All were nice boats. The Catalina was/is the most successful of the bunch. Personally I would go with the Compac just because its well built and salty looking. The seaward has the same general look but probably isn't quite the same caliber if boat. Although if I was guessing I would say the seaward is a little faster just because its lighter.


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

just to update for future readers of this thread: I am now the owner of a Seaward 17 (slightly different from Slipper 17, Seward Fox, and even Starboard Yachts Slipper 17) 

Now, to figure out the rigging... I will post results for anyone interested


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Well that had to be the shortest "which boat to buy" to "I bought this" I've seen on here yet....

Congrats on the new boat... Seaward makes a nice boat, the slipper is quite different looking, very salty for the size.... it should be an interesting review once you've had it a while.


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

They say when you meet, you just know, right?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

So, does the Seaward 17' you bought look like this:
Seaward Fox 17, 1989, Mayo, Maryland, sailboat for sale from Sailing Texas


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations! I was eyeing up the 25's by Seaward. Out of my budget, but wow, pretty boats.

Why hasn't anyone else asked for the PICTURES!?!?!?


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

CalebD: not quite, it's a slipper, I think the fox changed some design elements. 

I will post pictures when I get home. I sailed her the first time yesterday, and I don't know if it is because it is small or what but we got a few knots out of some light wind, and you barely need to touch the tiller... Could almost rest a foot on it and cruise  And this was new to me: tacking without touching a thing except the tiller. That was nice.


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

I've since had a couple of outings in varying weather. It has been nice, it turns much quicker than I was used to, I'm sure because of the fact it is essentially a dinghy. It bounces a lot in waves, not across the bow but the wild swells of a busy lake of huge wake-setters and circling jet skis. But I never felt concerned about tipping, though it did spin me off my heading a few times. 
I have found that after a few days I explored under the sink and found quite a bit of water. I can't tell where it is coming from, either the through hullmfromnthe sink or the drop keel? Anyone have any experience?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Still waiting for pictures or a link to your Slipper on sailboatdata.com.

Small-ish boats tend to be very responsive to the helm so it is not surprising you found that it turns quickly.

To chase down the source of that leak:
get someone to come sailing with you
have them sail the boat on BOTH a port & starboard tack while
you are below looking for the source of the water.
Ya' can't fix it if you don't know where the water is coming from.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Eyerish said:


> Hello,
> I am seeking your help with narrowing down a few choices of boat. For background, this would be my first sailboat purchase. It will primarily be used on inland lakes and trailered around 10 miles or less most of the time. It will be kept out of the water primarily (i.e. not docked or moored) at most extreme, someday apostle islands but unlikely b/c would probably charter. I learned to sail on a Rhodes 22, which has been the majority of my hours.
> Ok:
> 1986 seaward slipper 17' - good condition. Sloop rigged. Most of what I have read seems good, but I can't find much info on this particular boat.Hoping some of you have real world experience.
> ...


i've heard good things about the Com-Pac 16. if you find a holiday20, i can personally vouch for them. they are awesome. they are a 'small boat' that handles like a cruiser.

wow. that was short for a which boat to buy thread. i should have read beyond the original post before i replied.


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have enough posts just yet to complete the link to sailboatdata.com. I also had trouble with photos previously but have since succeeded, and will update this thread as soon as the snow melts  for future thread searches on the seaward 17.


----------



## Eyerish (Jul 28, 2013)

and now the link:

SLIPPER 17 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

photos of my particular boat to follow for future reference...


----------



## apenticoff (May 8, 2016)

Eyerish said:


> just to update for future readers of this thread: I am now the owner of a Seaward 17 (slightly different from Slipper 17, Seward Fox, and even Starboard Yachts Slipper 17)
> 
> Now, to figure out the rigging... I will post results for anyone interested


If you are still monitoring this post. I am writing a Good Old Boat review about the Slipper 17 and cannot find much info on this Seaward/Star Board thing. It is badged as a Seaward, but the HIN is Star Board.

I need to hear from Slipper owners with history and info. My "owner" is deceased unfortunately and info I have is limited.

Allen Penticoff - contributing editor Good Old Boat Magazine


----------



## Bamper (May 13, 2016)

Have fun on your new boat!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

